# Getting caught up... A status update



## JBroida (Feb 26, 2015)

Just wanted to update you guys as to where we stand right now. Our sharpening service has not been accepting any new work for quite some time now. However, for the first time in a long time, there is an end in sight.

I have finally gotten my inbox down to double digits again, and i think its possible for me to realistically catch up entirely in the next week or two.

With sharpening, I have only 6 large projects that need to be done before i am entirely caught up. More than 1/2 of them are already started, but they are all rather large projects. The smallest of them is thinning, refinishing, and sharpening 3 knives. The largest one is 7 knives, all of which require major re-profiling, thinning, refinishing, sharpening, and a lot of cleanup work. Given how busy the store has been lately, i think its realistic to think that i can be caught up by the end of next week, with just a few more very late nights at the store.

And with that, i'm calling it an early day and heading home for the evening.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the update! Your a sharpening beast. Youll be done in no time!


----------



## Matus (Feb 27, 2015)

Jon, it would be actually cool to see some beforehand-after photos of some of your larger sharpening/thinning/refinishing projects.


----------



## berko (Feb 27, 2015)

> Jon, it would be actually cool to see some beforehand-after photos of some of your larger sharpening/thinning/refinishing projects.


 +1


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2015)

when things slow down a bit more, i'll try to take some pictures. Did you see some that i posted on instagram?


----------



## Matus (Feb 27, 2015)

I did and found the newly born mini-gyuto really cool 

I guess I need to treat some knife really badly for extended period of time and then send it to you just to see what kind of work you can do :wink:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2015)

please no


----------

